# My bargain Mazzers, an update.



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

A few might remember a little while ago I happened upon a pair of Mazzers for £80! (yes, that's right - not a typo..) The ad said "Mazeer cofee grinders.expresso italiano. Parts missing. Spares or repairs £80 ono". Decided there and then to drive the 3 hour round trip to pick them up. The chap said the phone hadn't stopped ringing all morning, all asking to post. Plugged them in and tried them. "Large one didn't work, hopper was off" (I just agreed). "Small one worked but top seized". Said I "could maybe swap parts around to make a good one?" sounded good to me..

Put them safely in my car and headed home..










Was I happy? Oh so slightly....

Once home I set about the Major.. First thing was to plug it in and fit the hopper. Flicked the switch and it purred into life. Big grin time.

Next was to unplug it and check the burrs for wear..










They look badly tarnished, shouldn't they be a nice dull silver colour? Probably best chuck 'em and buy some new ones, That seams to be the usual advice.. Hmmm..

Next do the wiring mod. Don't need auto fill (keeping the bits though). Fitted the jumper wire.










Hasn't been cleaned in ages..










Did I mention it hadn't been cleaned in ages?










Maybe never?










The Major is all cleaned up now. All except the doser mech as I couldn't get the lower vanes out. The bolt was too tight to shift (I did remove the pin as well). Left it as is as I didn't want to break anything.The doser mech is a little stiff but works fine. It was seized when I got it home.










Took the hopper off the mount, very handy as a single doser as you can close it (keeps muck out as well). Means I don't have to fiddle with electrics to bypass the shut off switch.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking good!!

Reckon you should flog them on and upgrade your classic.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Now the Super Jolly...

Grind adjuster collar well and truly seized...










Needed a bit of gentle persuasion.. After 20 odd minutes it finally decided to come off. (wrapped the collar with some leather before clamping)










Filthier than a prossies washing basket, and has more crud embedded in the threads than a navvies boots has muck.

Will be tackling this more tomorrow as I have the Major up and running now. Once the SJ is running (need some parts for it, burrs, feet plus other odds and sods) I'll be swapping them over and giving the major a paint job. Then doing the same to the SJ.

My family at the minute..










The RR45 will be up for sale at some point, as I don't use it any more.

Here's a vid of the Major..






...to be continued.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rhys said:


> All except the doser mech as I couldn't get the lower vanes out. The bolt was too tight to shift (I did remove the pin as well). Left it as is as I didn't want to break anything.


Yeah I remember a 45 minute workout to sort that out on the royal, got it eventually


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Looking good!!
> 
> Reckon you should flog them on and upgrade your classic.


I'm definitely keeping the Major, thinking I should keep the SJ as well (one for light roast, the other for medium..)

Initial plan was to sell the SJ after doing it up, and the RR45. Then I'm just thinking that the RR45 will nearly cover the cost of the Mazzers. Not thought of upgrading my machine (yet..)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not thought of upgrading my machine (yet..)

You don't belong here.....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

was flicking around the net the other day and thought "Our kitchen looks like Bella Barrista.."

















I wish....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ha ha good try, same tiles...

Do you really aspire to have a sage and Expobar though!?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Not thought of upgrading my machine (yet..)
> 
> You don't belong here.....


Have thought about it tbh, and will at some point.

Considering I started with a Dolce Gusto, then this..










I've not done too bad in 6 months..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> ha ha good try, same tiles...
> 
> Do you really aspire to have a sage and Expobar though!?


Sage







er, no.. Keep looking on fleabay and Glumtree for bargains. Maybe I'll find a La Pavoni for £20 or a L1 for £50?







After all, I got the Mazzers for £40 each


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont join the lever boys.... they like grooming people, stick the pump you know it makes sense!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pump 4 LIFE


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

sounds like a bit of lever envy there chaps









grinders are looking so much better than when you collected them


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You'd best stick with a pump cos you'll want to upgrade from your bargain mazzers once you get an L1. After all you don't put 95ron fuel in a Ferrari do you?


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice job on the grinders - looking good!

I still hold the record for the bargain-est Mazzer though.... Found mine in a skip! Worked fine!

Total cost: one fuse


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

No big name! said:


> Nice job on the grinders - looking good!
> 
> I still hold the record for the bargain-est Mazzer though.... Found mine in a skip! Worked fine!
> 
> Total cost: one fuse


How about EK43, car boot sale. Tenner...?

One day... I can dream can't I lol


----------

